# Refining Paintwork



## holtii (Sep 13, 2018)

I have been polishing my Black VW Scirocco R using m105 orange pad and lake country microfibre cutting pads, which has removed most defects (except really deep) but my questions now are;

1. How to tell if the paint needs refining after cutting stage ? it looks great to me already

2. What polish/pad could be used to finish it ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

The only way to tell if you have polished your paint properly is to wipe down with a panel wipe (not IPA) and inspect the paint under a good light. Polishes in general contain oils that help you work the polish but also hide things, a good panel wipe from gtechniq will clean the paint so you can properly inspect it.

A white rupes pad and some 3m yellow polish should do the trick.


----------

